# Flugwerk Fw 190D



## Catch22 (Jan 5, 2009)

Does anyone know of any decent sized pictures of flying Flugwerk Doras? I would like to use one for my signature, but I have been unable to find any.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 5, 2009)

How about these...?


----------



## Catch22 (Jan 5, 2009)

Those may just work, thanks Jan!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 5, 2009)

Anytime mate, you're most welcome!


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Jan 5, 2009)

I spoke with the guys in Florida that has recived one..and that would NOT fly any time soon as it has so many snags and issues that they were pretty P.O by the work done on it..but the ordinary Fw 190 they recived they were happy with and that would fly soon.. so maybe thats why we havent seen so many of them flying yet..


----------



## Catch22 (Jan 5, 2009)

Oh k, that makes sense. Thank you sir!


----------



## A4K (Jan 15, 2009)

Have you decided on your sig Catch? I'd like to use one of those myself if you don't mind!!!! Bloody beautiful pics Jan !!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 15, 2009)

It's funny....the A-8N uses a Russian engine and the new D-9 uses a Allison... Irony or what?


----------



## Catch22 (Jan 17, 2009)

Oh no, sorry A4K, I haven't gotten around to making mine yet. You choose which one you'd like, and I'll use the other.


----------



## A4K (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks mate but no, it's your idea and your first call. I'm happy with whichever remains!


----------



## Catch22 (Jan 18, 2009)

Alright then sir, I'll abscond with the second photo. Thanks!


----------



## 4mot (Mar 23, 2009)

Here are three pictures of the flight FW 190, D-FWJS. This 190 is for a customer. Flight was 2-19-09, Pilot Klaus Plasa at ETSI Ingolstadt/Manching, Germany.


----------



## 4mot (Mar 23, 2009)

#2


----------



## 4mot (Mar 23, 2009)

#3


----------



## 109ROAMING (Mar 23, 2009)

Awesome shots! 8)


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 23, 2009)

Any idea of what they are selling those planes for?


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 23, 2009)

Nice pics!

Pretty sure upwards of $1million if not more, not sure though.


----------



## seesul (Mar 23, 2009)

Beautiful shots 4mot!

The manufacturing efforts of the small series of Fw 190 „Shortnoses“ now draws to an end. The last year saw two FW 190 A8/N being fully assembled for trial-fit and being disassembled again, in order to be shipped to our clients in the UK and USA respectively. One of these formed the basis for a ground-up restoration of an original Fw 190 A9. The A9 was intended to be an interim-solution until the D9 would have been manufactured in quantities during the late stages of the war. The expectations were to get better performance at higher altitudes. To achieve this goal the radial was exchanged for a V-12 inline engine, the Jumo 213, hoping that lesser frontal- as well as lower cooling-drag plus better supercharger output would provide the gain in power and speed Caused by the order of a client for a D9 variant, the Flug Werk team now had the task of incorporating a suitable alternative engine to power the FW 190 D9/N. We choose the Allison V-1710 engine, which was subsequently modified and prepared through our partner company ACE-Allison, run by Bud Wheeler in Latrobe/USA. As the Allison is about 400 kg lighter than the original engine, the need for additional weight was obvious. The task was accomplished by designing and manufacturing a heavy weight engine mount, using CAD/CAM tools, providing the needed strength and high weight at the same instance ( basically a “NO NO” in aircraft construction.. ). Yet it enabled us to keep the original CG of the fighter’s longnosed variant. The prolific and talented team of Flug Werk’s own diplomated aerospace engineers and specialists in the shop, managed the task with flying colours. On top they built the complicated exhaust system, the engine cowlings and the cooling-flaps including their remote control. Even one of the highest- scoring German WWII aces - ret. Gen Günther Rall – visited us to personally sign the D9. 

Flug Werk GmbH - Diary -


----------



## Airframes (Mar 23, 2009)

What a beauty! Thanks for posting Roman.


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks for the info Roman.

You may be correct, Gnomey, but I sure would have guessed more than that. Wont it be cool to see a D9 in the air. I don't care if it's Allison powered, I just want to see one fly.


----------



## A4K (Mar 24, 2009)

With TL all the way!!!!


----------



## davetheWWIInut (Oct 3, 2012)

Here you go CATCH 22, here is our Dora. We are having a Junker Jumo 213 installed in it instead of the Allison.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 3, 2012)

NICE..!!!...like to see it in a more authentic and colourful scheme though...is it totally overall one medium grey colour?


----------



## davetheWWIInut (Oct 3, 2012)

It is not done at all, Theo Nibel flew the plane during Operation Bodenplatte. A bird hit his radiator and down he went. Wrk Nr 210079. This is what it is going to look like.


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 3, 2012)

Great stuff. Hope they get rid of the white prop tips too.


----------



## davetheWWIInut (Oct 3, 2012)

I doubt that will happen. I think we will have to suck it up with the only flying Dora lol


----------



## davetheWWIInut (Oct 3, 2012)

I measured the prop blades they are damn near 7 feet long and 18 inches wide at the widest point.


----------



## rochie (Oct 3, 2012)

i'm no expert in on this but i didnt think that Nibel black 12 had a yellow rudder and lower cowl ?


----------



## Airframes (Oct 3, 2012)

The research I did for my model of Thibel's aircraft, did not indicate the yellow lower cowl or rudder, and they were not mentioned in the crash salvage report. However, one photograph of the wreck suggests, by it's tonal appearance, that the rudder _might_ have been yellow, but after careful examination of the other available photos, I thought not. The mottle on the upper rear fuselage also appeared to use some of the late war colours, in the 'Braunviolet' range.
Here's a couple of pics of the model to show what I mean.


----------



## davetheWWIInut (Oct 3, 2012)

All that is great guys...thanks but the boss has final say. We can pick it apart all we want, it is a beautiful aircraft nevertheless and it will be airworthy. I did most of the research for this plane and I found 3 different paint schemes for it and showed them all 3. So I patiently wait and see...............


----------



## Airframes (Oct 3, 2012)

No problem Dave, the 'Boss' is always right! 
The model is as accurate as possible working from available photographs - illustrations and colour profiles were viewed, but the photos were the reliable source. I did, of course, have the advantage of being trained, and practiced, in photo interpretation and analysis, so my own conclusions might, and in some cases do, differ from those of some profile artists.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 3, 2012)

​Great looking Dora!
The white tips are an eyesore though...not very accurate, health and safety thing I guess, right?  
Would love to see one as a JV44 bird, especially 'Red 13'! 8)


----------



## davetheWWIInut (Oct 3, 2012)

Be nice to have ya on our team Airframes! LOL I am willing to bet with his money he has a team of advisors and all that crap. I just feel lucky to be a close part of history, i mean look I am sitting in our FW 190 White 11, I have be up in various aircraft to include the Dragon Rapide and Stearman.....and I am a few hours away from going up in our P51D. This i do know, he will make the Dora as original as possible.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 3, 2012)

Heck, it's a dirty job, but someone has to do it - you lucky, lucky .............!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 4, 2012)

I'm glad we have a working DORA!  regardless of the final scheme...


----------



## rochie (Oct 4, 2012)

Wayne Little said:


> I'm glad we have a working DORA!  regardless of the final scheme...


oh yeah, i agree


----------

